# Fresno CA - Feral Needs A Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A feral pigeon was rescued in the Fresno area and will be a non-flying bird due to a wing injury that did not heal well enough for release. If you can offer this pigeon a home, please PM me for the contact information of the rescuer.

Thanks!

Terry


----------

